# Any experts on Swords?



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a general question about my Katana...  I was hoping someone here might have some expertise and could help me answer this...  

I purchased a Katana,  Well, more to the point I selected a bunch of fittings from Aoi and had the katana "made" for me...  (the blade is from Cicada)

I've been pleased with it overall, (although I wish i had spent an extra couple bucks for a custom habiki) but I have noticed that over a bit of time the Tsuba and Fuchi have... loosened?  a bit... they can move just a small amount back and forth.

Is this a Defect, or is it normal?  I have seen some sites that claim they move slightly, and others that say they should never be loose.

I guess what I am asking is, is this ok, or do I need to have some work done on the weapon?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 22, 2003)

yes it is natural that over time the tsuba will become a little loose... simply remove the mekugi, and tap the tsuka forward toward the tsuba this should take care of the problem... or you can purchase another seppa and add it on


----------



## kenmpoka (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I have a general question about my Katana...  I was hoping someone here might have some expertise and could help me answer this...
> 
> I purchased a Katana,  Well, more to the point I selected a bunch of fittings from Aoi and had the katana "made" for me...  (the blade is from Cicada)
> ...


Check the pins (mekugi) they might be bent. also check the Tang, it might have gotten bent as well. If everything checked out add spacer(s) (seppa) between Habaki/Tsuba and Tsuba/Fuchi.

Good luck.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2003)

See also the Sword Arts forum.


----------



## ace (Feb 22, 2003)

:samurai: 

LoL


----------



## Yari (Feb 22, 2003)

SOme very good suggestions, but also check the  area were the cutting edge stoppes were it goes into the handle. This is the last area people look. But right there is a great strain, and you can see over time small cracks develope here. When they come the tsuba can feel loose, but not nessarly. Then the sword is not to be used anymore.

A trick, which is not authorized, is to use leather as a seppa. It follows form, and doesn't rattle and its flexible.

But if your really worried take it to somebody who knows about swords, and can see how it looks and feels (that is very important for the advice).

/Yari


----------



## tarabos (Feb 22, 2003)

i'm no authority on katana's in any way, but i think the guys at http://www.bugei.com know there stuff.

they have a forum on their site now it looks like, so i figure there will be a lot of information on any other katana questions you may have in the future. they also make some incredible swords to boot and have some really cool videos on their website. check it out, i think you'll like what you see if you haven't seen it already.

http://www.bugei.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i'm no authority on katana's in any way, but i think the guys at http://www.bugei.com know there stuff.
> http://www.bugei.com *



Bugei has some terrific stuff, and I agree they are experts, but I applied for membership in their forums several months ago and was rejected for some reason...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2003)

There's also www.swordforum.com for expert info. on swords.


----------



## Yari (Feb 25, 2003)

More links :

http://www.jssus.org/  Japanese Sword Society of the US
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~iaido/  SeDOKai
http://www.open.uoguelph.ca/swords/
http://www.afuresearch.com/#VOLUMEV

I havn't read anything on the jssus web site, but the guelp ones are really great, and they can help you on.

/Yari


----------

